# Vacation Resorts International -- What do you know about them?



## SBK (Feb 16, 2007)

Vacation Resorts International has made a presentation to the Board of Directors of one of our timeshares.  They are interested in bidding for the management contract.

Among the clients they list are Pacific Grove Plaza, Pacific Grove, CA; Discovery Vacations, Scottsdale, AZ, Hyannis, MA and Cocoa Beach, FL; The Cove at Yarmouth, Cape Cod, MA; Nob Hill Inn, San Francisco, CA; Tanglwood Resort, Hawley, PA; Sea Mist Resort, Mashpee, MA; Village of Loon Mountain, Lincoln, NH; Club at Cape Cod, Dennisport, MA; and Brewster Green Resort, Brewster, MA.  

However, the document they provided that lists these resorts as being among their "Success Stories" is dated November 20, 2001.  I am wondering how many of these timeshares they are still managing.

I would be interested in any information that Tuggers might have about VRI.

Thanks for your time!


----------



## JUDIE25 (Feb 16, 2007)

Although I am not on the Board of Directors for Mountainside Resort in Stowe, we recently affiliated with VRI.  If you would like me to get the names of some of the directors, I would be happy to email you privately.

As an owner, so far VRI seems pretty efficient.  Plus I got $10.00 off my exchange fee and priority exchange through RCI into another VRI resort.


----------



## CharlesS (Feb 16, 2007)

SBK said:


> Vacation Resorts International has made a presentation to the Board of Directors of one of our timeshares.  They are interested in bidding for the management contract.
> 
> I am wondering how many of these timeshares they are still managing.
> 
> ...



I am not on the Board of Directors but from everything I can tell from Board Minutes, Yahoo Group Messages, etc., VRI is doing a great job for Cypress Pointe.  But, we have such an excellant Board of Directors, the successes at Cypress Pointe may be due to just the Board.

Charles


----------



## JLB (Feb 16, 2007)

Our home resort uses RMG, but VRI is well-established and respected.  From their list I see that several of the resorts I am familiar with in SW Fl are affiliated.  The one we are most familiar with is and I have never heard any complaints.

http://www.vriresorts.com/

http://www.8664myvacation.com/

http://www.8664myvacation.com/resortdirectory.html


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 16, 2007)

Foxrun is managed by VRI and although we may be in for a really hefty assessment in a year or so, we are pretty happy with the management company, particularly Jeanette and her staff, at Foxrun.  They are so helpful and really know their stuff.  

The reason we are going to need a major assessment is because maintenance fees over the years have been too reasonable, so VRI requested a rate increase each of the last several years.  I think it was very necessary, since Foxrun is looking a little bedraggled, but other owners feel strongly that VRI is wasting money, which is why they are wanting more.  I don't really believe that.  Costs for management is rising; we have seen it at all of our resorts this past two years.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 16, 2007)

VRI is a very accomplished and professional resort management company.  The only complaints I recall ever having been voiced about them was at a resort where there was weak leadership by the Board of Directors; in that situation the person was essentially complaining that because nobody on the Board was scrutinizing VRI closely, the Board was rubber-stamping all of the proposals that VRI proposed.  I always failed to understand why the persons held VRI responsible for that instead of their Board of Directors.

***

VRI will almost certainly propose various matters to the resort Board of Directors to consider; VRI is particularly aggressive about getting unused time into a rental pool (with the rental proceeds going to the HOA).  They will probably also want to set up a rental program in which owners can participate if they don't intend to use their units.  

Owners at VRI resorts also receive preferences on trades to other VRI resorts (both exchange preference and reduced exchange cost) through RCI and reduced rates on RCI membership (three years for the price of two).  I don't know, though, if those preferences will continue after VRI finishes reestablishing its own internal trading program.  There are enough resorts in the VRI stable now that the VRI internal trading program should be quite attractive.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 16, 2007)

Steve, that is so true!  I forgot about VRIety, the new exchange system that VRI put into place after merging with ORE.  That will truly be a great thing for all VRI-managed resorts.  I believe the internal exchange fee will only be $49.  That will hurt II and RCI, when the system is perfected and rolled out, which is happening very soon.

Another thing I should mention is that there are some Marriotts in Colorado that Marriott basically gave up because the units did not match current standards.  VRI took those over and is charging some hefty assessments to get them back in shape.  I think the owners there are reeling from the news but will have something really great in the end.  

I cannot remember which buildings Marriott abandoned, but I know they were some of the Streamside in Vail.  I thought it quite interesting that the salesperson at Marriott Horizons in Orlando would NOT admit that Marriott will give up on resorts.  I think in this case the owners did not want to pay Marriott to basically tear down the buildings and start from scratch at a very high cost to owners.  They would have had something special for sure, and if we were owners, we would have voted to stay as Marriott, but VRI will get them back to Gold Crown and Five Star, no doubt.


----------



## SBK (Feb 16, 2007)

*Thanks so much!*

Please keep the opinions coming.  I am going to share them with my fellow board members before tomorrow morning's meeting.

Tuggers know their stuff!!


----------



## JMS (Feb 16, 2007)

VRI manages several of the resorts we own and they seem to do a very good job.


----------



## barndweller (Feb 16, 2007)

They manage our Sedona Springs. When they took over the resort was pretty tired & had a lot of foreclosures. Under VRI there was a couple of years of extra assessments & an aggressive program to take back all the units with delinquent fees. Now after only a few years the resort has been completely redone inside & foreclosed units are being sold at really resonable rates to get paying membership back up to a high level. It is really an easy & pleasant transaction to make our reservations and trade if we choose with any company we choose. They are very closely aligned in a partnership with RCI which is of no use to me, a non-RCI user. But I get very decent trades using my units at SFX, Trading Places & II. This year II is offering me an AC for the lock-out, so I would say VRI has done a good job of bringing this resort back up to high standards. I will say, too, any staff member I have ever dealt with has been very knowledgable & very customer oriented. That speaks volumes about any company in my book!


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 16, 2007)

*My opinion of VRI is very positive*

Many years ago before I was on any Timeshare Boards I bought into the Cove At Yarmouth on Cape Cod. Right away I was surprised to find that unlike my other ownerships, where the only contact I had was for fee payment and sales pitches, the Management at the Cove made it a point to seek out and interact with owners while they were at the resort. I also discovered that, again unlike my other resorts, the Management personnel had been in place for almost a decade. At one resort we were having a new manager put in about every 9 months and the resort was suffering from the resulting lack of direction. I found out that VRI had been managing the Cove since it had gone through a very rough period prior to our purchase.  

Fast forward 5 years and I have a chance to help pick a new Management for a very troubled resort (Cypress Pointe) which is in desperate need of a strong hand.  After interviewing 6 companies and getting to two finalists we (fortunately) decided to go with VRI. In part because I had experience as an owner as to just how seriously they took the critical management functons at the Cove. You bill on time, collect on time and everything else works. They promised a turn around on the collections and conditions at Cypress Pointe and we bought in.  Another 5 years later and collections - at 60% in 2001 - are at 97% at year end 2006. And guess what? Because collections were good we have been able to fix the things that were wrong and much more. We've had a stable management group for those 5+ years (NEVER happened before) and the resort mirrors that dedicated group.  Yes the Board has played a big role but we aren't there day in and day out to monitor. Unlike some past managements we know what we ask for gets done and done correctly. There is no question who is in charge - the Board - while there is also no question that good management listens and implements what is asked of it.  Thats what VRI has excelled at. 

VRI has nearly doubled in size (measured as resorts managed) since Cypress Pointe signed on. We've seen no drop off in service level or attention as the company grew. In fact we signed on for a 10 year extension in 2004 both to lock in pricing and to continue with a predictable management team for many years to come. With the new internal exchange coming soon it could be another positive addition.  I think you get the idea that I feel VRI is an outstanding management company. Please feel free to email me if there are any things you want to ask about offline.


----------



## robtug (Feb 16, 2007)

I recently stayed at cocoa beach resort. I must say its the best run resort I have been to. The service was excellent. The staff very friendly and helpful. They had bunch of planned activities to entertain and treat customers. From my limited experience I would highly recommend them.


----------



## SBK (Feb 17, 2007)

*Thanks again -- an please keep the comments coming!*

Dear Tuggers --

I had never heard of VRI before the conference call presentation that we were given on Thursday.  Thanks so much for your input.  

I am very impressed -- Tuggers tell it like it is, and there is not one negative comment.

Thanks again -- Alas -- some of our board members are not Tuggers, so I am sending them the link.  Me hopes they join!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 17, 2007)

*V.R.I. On-Line Timeshare Reservaton System On The Way?*




timeos2 said:


> With the new internal exchange coming soon it could be another positive addition.


How is VRI progressing toward rolling out an on-line, real-time dislplay of resort inventory & floating-week availability for owners, & possibly combining that with an Internet-based reservation search & confirm function? 

I recall reading somewhere, possibly here or possibly on Yahoo, that VRI had acquired another, smaller timeshare-management company which already had something like that in place that possibly could be expanded to cover all the VRI timeshares before long. 

Wouldn't that be something? 
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## JudyS (Feb 17, 2007)

AwayWeGo said:


> How is VRI progressing toward rolling out an on-line, real-time dislplay of resort inventory & floating-week availability for owners, & possibly combining that with an Internet-based reservation search & confirm function?
> 
> I recall reading somewhere, possibly here or possibly on Yahoo, that VRI had acquired another, smaller timeshare-management company which already had something like that in place that possibly could be expanded to cover all the VRI timeshares before long.
> 
> ...


Yes, VRI bought O.R.E. in order to gain access to O.R.E.'s online reservation system.   O.R.E.'s online reservation system is a bit odd -- all weeks within a color season are valued the same, with no trade values.  Otherwise, it seems to be a good system. The system is being renamed VRIety, as Cindy said.

O.R.E.'s online site is www.ore-inc.com, but only current O.R.E. members can access their online reservation system, I believe. 

I wasn't too happy when VRI bought O.R.E. because O.R.E. was -- believe it or not -- a non-profit resort management company that was owned collectively by 12 timeshare HOAs.  I don't know of any other non-profit resort management companies.  Also, I felt that having O.R.E. and VRI in competition was a good thing.  Now that VRI owns O.R.E., HOAs have fewer options for a managment company.   Also, O.R.E. is much more reasonable in its RCI Points conversion fees than is VRI.  (I'm not sure if O.R.E. resorts have now raised their RCI Points conversion fees now or not.  I hope not, because I have an O.R.E. resort that I want to convert to RCI Points.) 

Apart from this, I have been happy with VRI.  I currently own two weeks that were under O.R.E. management, plus about 4 weeks at resorts that have been managed by VRI for a number of years. (It's a bit hard to say exactly how many VRI weeks own, because I'm currently selling one and buying another.  I plan to buy yet another one soon, too.)  

In general, I consider VRI management to be a big plus when considering buying a resort, both because VRI seems to do a good job of managing resorts, and because they are very attractive for internal trades.  They have a lot of inventory in Cape Cod and good inventory in Southern California -- both of which are tough trades in summer.  VRI has some inventory in SW Florida, too -- another tough trade. With the aquisition of O.R.E., VRI will now have excellent inventory in Park City and decent inventory in Wyoming, which are also tough trades during certain times of the year.


----------



## JudyS (Feb 17, 2007)

SBK said:


> ...I am very impressed -- Tuggers tell it like it is, and there is not one negative comment...


There was an earlier thread about VRI, and while most of the comments were positive, there was at least one negative.  I'm not sure who it was who didn't like VRI -- it may have been Carolinian.  You could PM him to get his thoughts on VRI. 

On another board (a Yahoo group) there was concern that VRI was encouraging resorts to renovate because VRI is entitled to a percentage of any special assessments.  There are in fact a number of VRI resorts that are undergoing upgrades and special assessments. However, VRI is certainly not the only management company that has been accused of being overly enthusiastic about upgrades.   My experience is that VRI-managed resorts generally have lower annual fees than other resorts in the same area.   The bottom line is, it's the HOA's responsibility to decide whether special assessments are warranted or not, not the management company.  (Marriott will drop a resort if the HOA won't agree to a special assessment, but I have never heard of VRI doing that.)


----------



## nerodog (Feb 18, 2007)

*vri*

I also have 2 resorts run by VRI and have been very pleased with the management and direction for my resorts at the Cape... there have been lots of improvements and interest in the resorts themselves. Also, with RCI you get a 3yr membership for the price of 2 !Nice to do business with. I have been very pleased. Check out their web site.


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 18, 2007)

*The Association contrls the costs*



JudyS said:


> On another board (a Yahoo group) there was concern that VRI was encouraging resorts to renovate because VRI is entitled to a percentage of any special assessments.  There are in fact a number of VRI resorts that are undergoing upgrades and special assessments. However, VRI is certainly not the only management company that has been accused of being overly enthusiastic about upgrades.   My experience is that VRI-managed resorts generally have lower annual fees than other resorts in the same area.   The bottom line is, it's the HOA's responsibility to decide whether special assessments are warranted or not, not the management company.  (Marriott will drop a resort if the HOA won't agree to a special assessment, but I have never heard of VRI doing that.)



An Association doesn't have to take the "boilerplate" contract offered by any Management Company. Even if yours chooses to I'm not sure that VRI's includes taking a percentage of any special assessments. There should never be a reward written into any service contract for rising costs. Build in incentives to hold costs down or cap them. If you do decide to write your own agreement don't trust the "wisdom" of the Board to cover the owners. Make sure you have competent legal representation go over it and cover all requirements. Too many time uninformed people write clauses that they "know" say one thing but the true legal interpretation may be much different. Play it safe and pay upfront to avoid a potentially really expensive lesson later. If you feel the extra work involved in a potential SA deserves extra compensation write it into the contract. 

VRI tends to want to look good to owners. If that means upgrading the property they will make that recommendation. But the ultimate decision is with the Board, representing the owners, not VRI. I've never heard of VRI walking away if a suggested improvement plan was turned down.


----------



## SBK (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks again for your comments.  We have embarked on a selection process.

Your continued comments would be be appreciated.


----------



## short (Feb 20, 2007)

*Bonus time question?*

Is anyone familiar with VRI's bonus time offering?  I see prices list on there website for various resorts and seasons.  What is the pricing for bonus time? and what is the lead time.

Short


----------



## jbercu (Feb 29, 2008)

*VRI – Exposed*



T_R_Oglodyte said:


> VRI is a very accomplished and professional resort management company.  The only complaints I recall ever having been voiced about them was at a resort where there was weak leadership by the Board of Directors; in that situation the person was essentially complaining that because nobody on the Board was scrutinizing VRI closely, the Board was rubber-stamping all of the proposals that VRI proposed.  I always failed to understand why the persons held VRI responsible for that instead of their Board of Directors.



I think I might be late to the party, but since I found this post, I think I should reply.
I own timeshare weeks at multiple resorts under VRI management and I believe the above quote refers to my previous posts.
While I agree with all the previous posts that VRI is in general a good and reliable company, I think you and your Board should be educated on the possible problems that may rise, and the general approach at VRI to specific problems that some timeshares encounter.
1)	When VRI takes over the management of the resort, they will try to convince the Board to have VRI manage the reservations desk for the resort, having the owners call a central number that handles all east coast or all of Florida, or all Tahoe and Sedona.  This will substantially lower the cost of operations for the resort, from the Board prospective.  However, this will raise the cost for each owner with such fees as $25 exchange fee for RCI or II deposit, Split Week Fee, Change Reservation Fee, higher Ownership Change Fee, and many other fees that go directly to VRI, and if the Board chooses to have the fees removed, the Association must pay a negotiated fee to VRI.  Second, I find the owners are not as happy with the central reservations system, because the central reservation staff will not be familiar with the resort.  In particular, an owner may ask for a third floor unit, where the building is 2 story and the reservation clerk will just record it on the reservation not knowing the particular resort.  Typically, small resorts managed by VRI choose to keep reservations in-house such as Pacific Grove Plaza, while larger developments such as Tahoe Beach and Ski choose Central Reservations and the Board negotiates the fees.
2)	VRI is one of the largest management companies, and specializes in sold-out older developments un-affiliated with the large upscale chains.  As such, it has looked for a way to solve the problem of sub-standard accommodations and a lack of money by the Boards to bring the older resorts up to current standards at the resorts it manages.  VRI is also a privately owned company.  Here is the current solution.  Most of these resorts have had in the last 3 years large special assessments or large increases in Dues.  The money went, or is going to bring the units current.  The Boards were advised to take the units back from the owners that chose to not pay the assessments, and turn the units back to the Association, either voluntary or involuntary.  The burden of the improvements was then transferred to the owners that wanted to continue to own their units in the form of larger dues.  The owner of VRI started a new company called VDS.  The purpose of VDS is to buy the units from the Boards that have taken the units back from the owners, sell points against the units, and then transfer the units with the new owners to the VI point system.  VDS has at least 4 locations nationwide under the VI club label where they sell points in the VI system.  In Turn, the VI system has expanded with additional weeks in the following VRI managed resorts: Village of Loon Mountain, Riverview, The Cove at Yarmouth, Villas of Sedona, Sedona Springs, Villas at Poco Diablo, Sand Pebble, and Cypress Point.  In my opinion, this is a very good way bring a resort back to current standard, if you are willing as an owner to foot the bill to upgrade the units and then sell the extra weeks in the upgraded units for a low cost.
3)	I must clarify the unique case of VRI managed resort Tahoe Seasons Resort, where, as quoted above the fault should be with the Board and not with VRI.  In the case of Tahoe Seasons Resort, the owner of VRI is the Vice President of the Board of the resort and has been an officer of the Board for over 15 years, while VRI has been the management company for just as long.  As the owner’s representative told a group of owners recently “Tahoe Seasons Resort is VRI”.  The conflicts of interest are unbelievable.  I will not go into details unless someone asks.  I would just point you to e-bay.  The owner dissatisfaction with this resort and the board and VRI is so extreme that units listed for $1 do not catch a bid, and there has not been a week in the last 3 years where there is no listing on e-bay.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 29, 2008)

*V. R. I. = Vacation Resorts International.*




jbercu said:


> The owner of VRI started a new company called VDS.


What is the full, spelled-out name of VDS ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## london (Feb 29, 2008)

*VRI Resorts*

We own at the Sand Pebble in Treasure Island and Resort on Cocoa Beach, both VRI managed. 

VRI does a great job timeshare management, as they have the experience and resources to find solutions for each resort they manage.

We also enjoy the RCI priority into other VRI resorts, as well as the discount off the exchange fee.


----------



## ausman (Feb 29, 2008)

Alan,

You can not do the Google.?

VRI now manages over 100 associations in 21 states and 3 countries encompassing over 250,000 intervals. VRI is the manager of Vacation Internationale and acts as the developer through their subsidiary, Vacation Resorts International Development and Sales (VDS). www.vriresorts.com


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 29, 2008)

*Switcha-Switcha-Switcha.*




basham said:


> You can not do the Google.?


I switched to DogPile -- not that there's anything wrong with Google.  (Or with DogPile.) 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 29, 2008)

*Vee Dee Ess, Shmee Dee Ess.*




basham said:


> Vacation Resorts International Development and Sales (VDS).


Shux, I would have expected that to be more like VRIDS than just VDS. 

Who'd a-thunk ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## tonyg (Feb 29, 2008)

VRI sometimes equates to very real increases. Of the 3 VRI resorts I stayed at, 2 were just OK and the third was in the beginning of a very badly needed refurbishment.
It has seemed to me that when VRI takes over the management of the resort, they make improvements - but real increases in fees go along with it - or special  assessments.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 29, 2008)

*V. R. I. Works For The H. O. A. - B. O. D., Right ?*




tonyg said:


> VRI sometimes equates to very real increases. Of the 3 VRI resorts I stayed at, 2 were just OK and the third was in the beginning of a very badly needed refurbishment.
> It has seemed to me that when VRI takes over the management of the resort, they make improvements - but real increases in fees go along with it - or special  assessments.


If VRI management is by contract with the timeshare HOA-BOD, then VRI can recommend budget-busting improvements but only the HOA-BOD can decide whether to to adopt those recommendations. 

If the HOA-BOD decides to go with expensive upgrades, renovations, improvements, etc., recommended by VRI, then the HOA-BOD also has to decide how to pay for'm -- e.g., by special assessments, dipping into reserve funds, or both.  

Being on the hotseat like that is how come those HOA-BOD members get the big bux. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 1, 2008)

*Ypu don't get new management to keep things the same*



tonyg said:


> VRI sometimes equates to very real increases. Of the 3 VRI resorts I stayed at, 2 were just OK and the third was in the beginning of a very badly needed refurbishment.
> It has seemed to me that when VRI takes over the management of the resort, they make improvements - but real increases in fees go along with it - or special  assessments.



Often when VRI (or SPM or any truly independent management - even self management) steps in to operation of a "just OK" or "badly needed (refurbishment)" resort that means the previous management - more times than not the developer - has neglected the needs of the resort and most likely under funded reserves.  So it makes sense that if a chhange is made to improve things they will most likely recommend renovation/upgrades and then have to find money to pay for that work. The cause isn't the management change but poor planning in the past and a desire to improve things in the future.  The effect is that the "new guys" raise fees but it really is only what should have been collected in the past. There is no free ride.


----------

